# Scr3Am



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

As you can see my settings is blacked out and I have no time in my notifications. Is there something I can do to see my settings options and my time notifications???


----------



## runcieb (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Joel if you'd like i've got a fix thatll take care of all the blacked out text that i downloaded off of here...gimme your email and ill email it to you. It's a .zip btw...just wipe cache and dalvik and then flash it and reboot and youll be good to go!


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Just private message it to me please


----------

